# مجموعة فيديو رائعة لصيانة السيارات



## jouini87 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم هذة روابط لفيديوهات رائعة جدا ومفيدة تتحدث عن صيانة السيارات 

الفديو الاول
Checking an A/C system
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/checkac.wmv

الفيديو الثانى
Suspension force
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... nforce.wmv

الفيديو الثالث 
Monitoring emissions
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... ssions.wmv

الفيديو الرابع
The lubrication system
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/lubesystem.wmv

الفيديو الخامس
Using a bench grinder
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/benchgrder.wmv

الفيديو السادس
Disc brake pads
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/brakepads.wmv

الفيديو السابع
Using a DVOM to measure continuity
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/continuity.wmv

الفيديو الثامن
Installing a solder less terminal
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/crimping.wmv

الفيديو التاسع
4-stroke engine cycle
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/engcycle.wmv

الفيديو العاشر
Repairing an external thread
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... thread.wmv

الفيديو الحادي عشر
Replacing a fuel filter
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... filter.wmv

الفيديو الثاني عشر
Functions of oil
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... ctions.wmv

الفيديو الثالث عشر
Using a two-post hoist
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... thoist.wmv

الفيديو الرابع عشر
Hydraulic shock absorbers
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/hydshock.wmv

الفيديو الخامس عشر
Oil pump
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/oilpump.wmv

الفيديو السادس عشر
Setting up an oxyacetylene torch
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... ytorch.wmv

الفيديو السابع عشر
Parallel circuits
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... elcirc.wmv

الفيديو الثامن عشر
Checking & cleaning a PCV valve
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/pcvvalve.wmv

الفيديو التاسع عشر
Planetary gears 
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/planetgear.wmv

الفيديو العشرين
Radiator pressure cap
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/radiatorcap.wmv

الفيديو الحادي والعشرون
Replacing an engine drive belt
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... vebelt.wmv

الفيديو الثاني و العشرون
Rack-and-pinion steering
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... eering.wmv
الفيديو الثالث و العشرون
Rack-and-pinion gearbox
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... earbox.wmv

الفيديو الرابع و العشرون
Rotating tires
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/rotatetires.wmv

الفيديو الخامس و العشرون
Checking a seat belt
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/chkseatbelt.wmv

الفيديو السادس و العشرون
Removing & replacing a disc brake rotor
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... erotor.wmv

الفيديو السابع و العشرون
Using a screw extractor
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/scrwextract.wmv

الفيديو الثامن والعشرون
Checking & changing a spark plug
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... rkplug.wmv

الفيديو التاسع والعشرون
Spark plugs
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/sparkplugs.wmv

الفيديو الثلاثون
Single-plate clutches
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video ... clutch.wmv

الفيديو الحادي و الثلاثون
Changing transmission fluid & filter
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/changetrans.wmv

الفيديو الثاني و الثلاثون
Water pump
http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video/waterpump.wmv

لا تبخلوا علينا بدعائكم ولا بتقييمكم​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 نوفمبر 2009)

404Not Found
ارجو من الاخوة الافادة هل يعانون من مشكلة فى التحميل ام انها لدى فقط
​


----------



## ahmad999 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video.html


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكله في التحميل أخي الكريم نرجو إعادة الرفع


----------



## jouini87 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

لقد تم تجميع في رابط واحد

*http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video.html*


----------



## engr.amin (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة وتستحقين تقيمم...يامهندسة
فيديوهات جميلة

*لقد تم تجميع في رابط واحد

http://www.cdxetextbook.com/video/video.html*​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك على هذه المجموعة لرابط الفيديوهات الجميلة ، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك​مع تحياتي​د.أحمد زكي​​


----------



## سمير شربك (18 فبراير 2010)

هذه الفيديوهات رائعة عن الصيانة


----------



## essaomar (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
thank you


----------



## jouini87 (23 فبراير 2010)

no problem


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

thx


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ على هذه الروابط الجميل 0


----------



## jouini87 (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني


----------



## كانوتيه (18 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## لهيب العمدة (20 مايو 2010)

_شباب ارجوكم الرد على طلبي الكودات السيارة بلعربي بليس_


----------



## jouini87 (6 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## jouini87 (27 يونيو 2010)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## alith (27 يونيو 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## jouini87 (22 أغسطس 2010)

*كل الشكر لكم*


----------

